# W/Way Standard - Heard of them?



## spinmaster (8 Aug 2008)

Has any heard of an motor insurance company called W/Way Standard? They are coming up as the cheapest quotation for me on Chill.ie.  Can't find them on Google!


----------



## z105 (8 Aug 2008)

Would that be Wrightway Underwriting ? - 

[broken link removed]


----------



## vandriver (8 Aug 2008)

I have just picked up my policy documents and your insurance cert is actually eagle star(zurich) who apparently own Wrightway.The policy includes breakdown assist,protected ncb and any other car extension so I can't see a catch.Also they were 150 cheaper than FBD


----------



## z105 (10 Aug 2008)

Yep Zurich just bought them recently.


----------



## foxylady (19 Sep 2008)

vandriver said:


> I have just picked up my policy documents and your insurance cert is actually eagle star(zurich) who apparently own Wrightway.The policy includes breakdown assist,protected ncb and any other car extension so I can't see a catch.Also they were 150 cheaper than FBD


 

I also got very good quto from this company through chill.ie and thought there might be some catch. i was told there are no documents to  be signed and all details would be just taken over the phone it would just be a statement of fact. Does this sound legit?


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Sep 2008)

Yes, this is common practice.  They record the answers you're giving and will probably send you a printed copy.


----------



## Instyle (2 Mar 2009)

*Re: Chill.ie - Heard of them?*

Hi There,

Has anyone had dealings with or any experiance with *Chill.ie/*Wrightway*?*

*I can only presume *Wrightway* are ok being owned by *The Zurich Group/Eagle Star?

Wrightway came out cheapest*. Got a quote of € 330 for me and my wife on VW Golf Sportline 1.4 2007. *

*Closest to it is 123.ie at € 390.00 & my renewal with AXA is € 450 after speaking to them.*

*Thanks*


----------



## foxylady (2 Mar 2009)

I have my insurance with them which I got through Chill.ie and found they were the best value around. Zurich own them


----------

